# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Der Gott des Reichtums

## Erwin

In Chinesischen Tempeln in Thailand findet man oft den Gott des Reichtums (財神) abgebildet. Was hat es mit ihm auf sich? Wie ist er geschichtlich entstanden?

Kürzlich fiel mir wieder ein Buch in die Hände, „Chinese Gods of Wealth“, und ich habe nochmal nachgeschaut, was ich in einem früheren Blog (2008) mal geschrieben hatte. Vielleicht interessiert das hier?

Zur Entstehungsgeschichte: Nach einer Novelle „Fengshen Yangyi“ kämpfte ein gewisser Zhao Gongming (趙公明) für die Shang-Dynastie gegen die Zhou-Dynastie. Zhao war ein berühmter Einsiedler, er konnte auf schwarzen Tigern reiten und er konnte Perlen werfen, die wie eine Bombe explodierten. Aber sein Gegner, ein gewisser Jiang Ziya (姜子牙) besiegte ihn durch einen starken Zauber: Jiang fertigte eine Strohpuppe an, schrieb Zhaos Namen darauf, und verbrannte 20 Tage lang Räucherstäbchen vor der Puppe. Am 21. Tag schoss er Pfeile, die aus dem Holz des Pfirsischbaums angefertigt waren, durch das Herz der Puppe. Zhao wurde krank und starb schnell. Später –so geht die Legende- bereute Jiang, Zhao getötet zu haben, er fühlte sich schuldig, sprach eine offizielle Entschuldigung aus und sorgte dafür, dass Zhao kanonisiert wurde. Von da an verehrten die Chinesen Zhao als göttliches Wesen. Sie schrieben ihm die Fähigkeit zu, Reichtum herbeiführen zu können.

In fast jedem chines. Tempel in Thailand findet sich eine Statue von Zhao Gongming, meist „General Zhao“ genannt.  Er ist meist dunkelhäutig und trägt die Kleidung eines Kriegers, oft hält er in seiner Hand ein „Ruyi“(如意). Das ist eine Art Zepter, ein reich verzierter Stab, der als Machtsymbol gilt. „Ruyi“  bedeutet etwa „es geschehe nach meinem Willen“. Manchmal trägt er stattdessen auch eine Waffe, etwa ein Schwert, hin und wieder reitet er auf einem Tiger. Die hier beigegebenen Abbildungen habe ich in Tempeln von Krabi und Phuket. geschossen: 

Die *dritte* Statue ist aus Holz und zeigt zu den Füßen Zhaos 2 Löwen.

Die *zweite* Statue ist aus Porzellan; sie zeigt Zeichen von Wohlstand (ein goldenes Sysee) sowie eine Art Kurzschwert

Die *erste* Statue ist wieder aus Holz und trägt ebenfalls eine Waffe.

Erwin

----------


## Willi Wacker

...hatte ich im letzten Jahr in Hongkong in den Seitenstrassen in einem kleinen Tempel geknipst
sind das diese beiden Typen ?

----------


## Erwin

Eher nicht. Ich sehe keine Attribute des Reichtums. Aber die Figuren sind schwierig zu identifizieren. Ihc gucke immer zuerst auf die (meist) daran stehenden Namen, dann schaue ich, welche dem betreffenden Gott zugeschriebenen Merkmale vorhanden sind... Das chines. Pantheon umfasst unzählige Götter...Wenn kein Name dransteht, frage ich einen im Tempel beschäftigten, manchmal wissen die es auch nicht..

Erwin

----------


## Erwin

Hier noch eine etwas andere Abbildung vom Gott des Reichtums. 
Passenderweise findet sich diese Abbildung auf einem Geldschein, wo wäre der Gott des Geldes auch besser platziert?
Die Abbildung findet sich auf einer 5-Jiao- bzw. 50-Fen-Note (was dasselbe ist, vergleichbar mit 5 Groschen = 50 Pfennigen). Am 1.Nov.1935 gab die Zentralbank von Manchukuo unter dem Gouverneur Rong Hou (榮厚) eine Serie neuer Banknoten heraus, die jeweils das Portrait einer deifizierten Persönlichkeit des Alten Chinas zeigte. Die westlichen Standardkataloge über chinesisches Papiergeld unterliegen leider einem Irrtum, wenn sie behaupten, das hier gezeigte Portrait sei das des Kaises Chienlong. Der Fehler wurde erstmals in einem Buch „World War II Remembered“ in die Welt gesetzt. Doch handelt es sich mit absoluter Sicherheit um das Portrait des Gottes des Reichtums, denn ich habe eine Kopie der damaligen Bekanntmachung der neuen Banknotenserie in einer einschlägigen lokalen Zeitung gesehen, wo ausdrücklich der Gott des Reichtums erwähnt wird. Außerdem kenne ich bisher keine einzige Darstellung des Kaisers Chienlong mit Bart (obwohl es sie vielleicht geben mag)!
Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

Dieser Kaiser nennt sich Quianlong, ob er der selbige ist? Hier beim Studium mit Bart oder wie man diese Federn links und rechts bezeichnen soll.

----------


## Erwin

Ja, das ist Qianlong, also gibt es doch Abbildungen von ihm, die ihn mit Bart zeigen. Aber die von mir gezeigte Abb. stellt trotzdem den Gott des Reichtums (Caisheng) dar…

Es gibt beim Höllengeld sogar eine Bank, die nach ihm benannt ist: Caisheng yinhang (財神銀行), wörtlich „Gott-des-Reichtums-Bank“. 

Auf dem 50.000-Yuan-Schein sieht man ihn links sieht man ihn abgebildet, in der größeren Abb. erkennt man deutlich, dass er (als Attribut seines Reichtums) ein so genanntes „Sycee“ aus Gold in den Händen trägt. Darunter ist eine Art Dreifuß mit aufgebauten Schätzen… In der Notenmitte steht 發財錢 (fa cai qian) = der Reichtum möge erscheinen.  

Erwin

----------

